# JBuilder unter Debian Linux



## Guest (16. Mrz 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein großes Problem.
Und zwar habe ich den "JBuilder9 Personal" von Borland installiert, da ich ihn für's Studium benötige. Mein System ist Debian Linux Sarge.
Das Installieren verlief fast problemlos, nur den JDK-PATH musste ich mit der Option VM_LAX setzen.

Jetzt aber das Problem: wenn ich ein Projekt kompilieren will, kommt folgende Fehlermeldung: "*.class: Fatal Error: Unable to locate package java.lang in classpath or bootclasspath"...
Und das für jede class-Datei, die ich kompilieren will.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich dies beheben kann?

MfG, RTC


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (18. Mrz 2004)

Das klingt danach, daß die Variable CLASSPATH nicht richtig bzw. gar nicht gesetzt ist.


----------



## Gast (21. Mrz 2004)

Das Problem hatte ich unter Debian auch! Du musst die JRE/SDK vom JBuilder gegen eine neuere Austauschen. Einfach in das entsprechende JBuilder Verzeichnis kopieren.

mfG wihsy


----------

